# Hello from Northern Wisconsin



## Wiscoyote (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey just got back into archery form 10 years of being away. I have always bow hunted. But this year I got asked to fill in for a person that could not make a league night. That that was it had to get back to shooting. So I bought a blue mountain tourney bow for a good price. This Tuesday I shot the highest score on the course in 5 or 6 years, so I was told. We shoot 28 targets with just 10 rings. I shot a 265, but I told the guys I would be that next week. 
I found this place looking for a new bow. I have shot allot of bows in the past week and have not found one that an I like. I have found a few that would be ok. I seen the add for Evotek bows on TV the other day and thought I would like for see that they were about. I like what I see but what is the price. I have three boys that are shooting now so I have to watch the cash. 

I have a few bucks I am after this year in hopes of seeing one this year. Last year I had a big ten the day before X mas in and could not get a shot. I went back the day after and seen him with one side missing. I cry all winter about that one. 

Ok have a great one and stay safe.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to Archery Talk Wiscoyote. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

welcome to archery talk


----------



## SwietsRick (Dec 23, 2005)




----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*Where 'bouts?*

I'm about 30 miles from Superior. I do my bow hunting in the Chequamegon N.F.

GregS


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## jb142 (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Wiscoyote,
I'm new here too. Seems to be a friendly place with lots of people.
I"m from Indiana and usually make it up to the Ladysmith and Park Falls area grouse hunting each fall. Heard anything about the grouse population this year?
Have fun shooting.


----------



## gregs (Dec 28, 2004)

*They say grouse counts are up*

The official counts say the grouse counts are way up. But I don't know anyone who is seeing many (including myself.) Oh well, it is 'hunting' and you just never know.

Good luck.
GregS


----------

